# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E14

## Izual

Ce soir, à 21h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E14 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## barbarian_bros

Je m'autoquote depuis le topic des émissions : 




> Sebum à propos du trailer du prochain Assassin's Creed qui ne montre aucune image de gameplay :
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/EnchantingIronicTofuKappaRoss

----------


## Silver

L'émission :



À propos de la discussion sur Dwarf Fortress (à 30:25), la raison principale de la sortie Steam et itch.io n'est pas pour faire la compétition à des titres récents mais parce que l'un des deux frères qui le développent a le cancer et que l'argent qu'ils gagnent actuellement avec les donations du Patreon n'est pas suffisant pour couvrir les frais de santé actuels et futurs, chose qu'ils n'ont pas le luxe de se payer actuellement.

Leur explication sur Patreon :
https://www.patreon.com/posts/dwarf-...ron_engagement

Quelques articles de l'époque de l'annonce :
https://www.pcgamer.com/if-dwarf-for...t-as-possible/

https://kotaku.com/dwarf-fortress-is...per-1833333064




> If you want to know why Dwarf Fortress is coming to Steam, its co-creator Tarn Adams has one answer: health insurance.
> 
> “Healthcare costs generally are pretty much the whole reason,” Adams told Kotaku over email.


Ça rappelle aussi au passage que le jeu est développé par deux frères depuis 16 ans : Tarn "Toady One" et Zach "Threetoe" Adams.

----------


## Rollins

Merci pour le retour sur Old World même si je vous trouve bien sévères avec les Civs. 
Combien de jeux de cette époque sont encore populaires aujourd'hui (même auprès de gamins) et ont maintenu un tel niveau qualitatif sur autant de décennies? Pas bcp...
J'aime bien Paradox (si j'en crois steam, j'ai un peu plus de 1500h sur EUIV) mais chaque Civ qui sort j'y joue bien 4 à 500 heures avec grand plaisir et j'ai pas plus honte que ça ! Les deux sont bien différents et je pense que c'est plus une histoire de goût que de qualité. 
J'adore cette franchise depuis le premier (merci pour le quizz et les souvenirs d'ailleurs !) mais ce qui m'emmerde et ce qui risque, perso, de me faire raccrocher les gants, c'est surtout qu'on sent qu'ils ont envie de changer leur modèle économique pour transformer Civ en jeu-service, ou jeu avec season-pass, et c'est pas un modèle économique qui correspond au vieux monsieur que je suis.

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci pour le retour sur Old World même si je vous trouve bien sévères avec les Civs. 
> Combien de jeux de cette époque sont encore populaires aujourd'hui (même auprès de gamins) et ont maintenu un tel niveau qualitatif sur autant de décennies? Pas bcp...
> J'aime bien Paradox (si j'en crois steam, j'ai un peu plus de 1500h sur EUIV) mais chaque Civ qui sort j'y joue bien 4 à 500 heures avec grand plaisir et j'ai pas plus honte que ça !. Les deux sont bien différents et je pense que c'est plus une histoire de goût que de qualité. 
> J'adore cette franchise depuis le premier (merci pour le quizz et les souvenirs d'ailleurs !) mais ce qui m'emmerde et ce qui risque, perso, de me faire raccrocher les gants, c'est surtout qu'on sent qu'ils ont envie de changer leur modèle économique pour transformer Civ en jeu-service, ou jeu avec season-pass, et c'est pas un modèle économique qui correspond au vieux monsieur que je suis.


Le 5 est encore pas trop mal. Le 6 est foiré de l'intérieur avec une IA mort-née. Le modèle éco avec DLC / extensions, c'est déjà le cas depuis le 4 qui voyait son intérêt et sa profondeur décupler avec les DLC (notamment Beyond the Sword), c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## Rollins

Oui mais le DLC, c'est une chose qui ne me dérange pas trop tant que ça reste 2-3 DLC. Là, je parle de leur season-pass pour lequel tu payes un abo et genre tous les 2 mois ils vont ajouter du contenu (si j'ai bien compris).

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui mais le DLC, c'est une chose qui ne me dérange pas trop tant que ça reste 2-3 DLC. Là, je parle de leur season-pass pour lequel tu payes un abo et genre tous les 2 mois ils vont ajouter du contenu (si j'ai bien compris).


Ok, j'ai pas du tout suivi, quand j'ai vu l'état du jeu à la sortie, je m'en suis désintéressé aussi sec. J'avais vu les DLC passer, je m'étais dit que c'était "comme d'hab" (aka te faire payer 60 boules un truc pas fini à la sortie pour pigeonner ta fanbase, tenter de colmater les fuites à coups de DLC payants, puis finir d'insulter ceux qui l'ont acheté plein tarif en le donnant sur l'EGS  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Rollins

Perso, je les prends jamais Day one donc je m'en tire pas trop mal au final, et c'est toujours moins pire que Paradox...
Le pb avec les season-pass, c'est que ça te force à revenir sur le jeu, c'est même un peu l'idée d'ailleurs, et c'est quelque chose qui me gonfle plus qu'autre chose, ça fonctionne bien pour les battle royale et cie mais est-ce que ça marchera avec les amateurs de 4X? J'espère pas...

----------


## Boulingrin

Petit message de soutien aussi à Noel Malware qui a vécu un moment de solitude en exprimant son amour pour The Witness.

D'ailleurs, impatient de recevoir le numéro d'avril/mai pour découvrir son nouvel article sur le jeu  ::):

----------

